# My Stephen King Blurb of Epic Luke-Warm Awesomeness



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Soon to be featured on the cover of every one of my books:

"I liked it." - Stephen King.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

You've hit the big time!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Lmao that's awesome


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

I would be in a state of complete shock! Congratulations.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

That is very cool. It saddens me that he never commented like that on my books.


----------



## Michael McClung (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd take it!  

Bruce Sterling once called one of my short stories "salable." I was elated and crushed at the same time.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

He's probably talking about his mum's book of knitting patterns


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> He's probably talking about his mum's book of knitting patterns


Close enough!


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cool, and not lukewarm. Lukewarm would have been, "Yes. I read it."


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

SimonePond said:


> Nice! I bet 90% of us on kboards would feel the same way if you said this about one of our books.


Oh, c'mon. No way. You've gotta understand, I'm an absolute geek for King's work. His ON WRITING influenced me as I was dreaming of being a writer. I've been inhaling his plots and prose since I was in primary school. I seriously can't think of anyone I'd flip out more over.

In fact, I just ran into this weird little problem: I realized I'm not on nearly enough social media platforms to freak out adequately about this. And honestly, it has nothing to do with him having an opinion of the work. It's just knowing he took the time to read the thing to completion. That's enough. I'm flabbergasted.

Reminds me of this other time my wife and I fell out:










Amber turned to me and said, "I've practically been in bed with Justin Timberlake."

I was shocked at how quickly she did the math on that.


----------



## Joel R. Crabtree (Aug 6, 2012)

Go for the full marketing gamut:

Wool --- The book chosen by Stephen King over *countless* others.

King also intimated that there would be more of Howey's books for him in the future!


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Hugh Howey said:


> Oh, c'mon. No way. You've gotta understand, I'm an absolute geek for King's work. His ON WRITING influenced me as I was dreaming of being a writer. I've been inhaling his plots and prose since I was in primary school. I seriously can't think of anyone I'd flip out more over.
> 
> In fact, I just ran into this weird little problem: I realized I'm not on nearly enough social media platforms to freak out adequately about this. And honestly, it has nothing to do with him having an opinion of the work. It's just knowing he took the time to read the thing to completion. That's enough. I'm flabbergasted.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! To be honest pretty sure any female would have put that together pretty dang fast, so don't blame your wife  And that would be incredible to have a writing role model think my book was adequately ok, much less like it. Congrats!!


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 29, 2014)

Hugh Howey said:


> Oh, c'mon. No way. You've gotta understand, I'm an absolute geek for King's work. His ON WRITING influenced me as I was dreaming of being a writer. I've been inhaling his plots and prose since I was in primary school. I seriously can't think of anyone I'd flip out more over.
> 
> In fact, I just ran into this weird little problem: I realized I'm not on nearly enough social media platforms to freak out adequately about this. And honestly, it has nothing to do with him having an opinion of the work. It's just knowing he took the time to read the thing to completion. That's enough. I'm flabbergasted.
> 
> ...


That Jessica Biel thing is pretty hot, too.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Woo-Hoo! Have your adequate freak-out right here with your family! 

Man, that's like the coolest thing evah!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Stephen King is the master of madness, if I find myself mellowing out I often glance at a few of his books to get the edge back...


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

That is awesome!

Rue


----------



## RyanAndrewKinder (Dec 14, 2014)

Alright, Hugh... I've made you a new cover, free of charge. Rush this out to the printers:


----------



## Walter Spence (Nov 22, 2014)

Stephen King and Jessica Biel, hmm? ::waiting for the third leg of this trifecta to show his/her face::


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

RyanAndrewKinder said:


> Alright, Hugh... I've made you a new cover, free of charge. Rush this out to the printers:


AWESOME


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats on the kudos from the King (the king that is not Elvis.)

I want to put on all my books, this blurb:  "Stephen King hasn't read this book."


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

rjspears said:


> Congrats on the kudos from the King (the king that is not Elvis.)
> 
> I want to put on all my books, this blurb: "Stephen King hasn't read this book."


"Stephen King hasn't read this book."-YET-


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd be dead chuffed if Stephen King said he'd read one of my books. If he also said he _liked_ it... WOW! I discovered his books in my early teens (just turned 50) and have been a Constant Reader ever since.

When he accepted my friend request on Goodreads, I was a little excited. Then I realised that he had gone from no friends to well over two thousand so was probably accepting every request he'd received. And it probably wasn't him in person accepting the requests. Still, _I'm friends with Stephen King on Goodreads_. Don't get tired of saying that. 

I did something a little cheeky, a little pushy and entirely out of character (self-promoting is really not my strong point). I sent him a PM saying that The Cleansing had been compared by one reviewer to The Stand, that I disagreed apart from the obvious similarity (they both involve a virus) and asking what he thought. Not surprisingly, he (or whoever looks after his Goodreads account) never replied, but whenever a copy of the Cleansing is sold in the States, I wonder who the buyer is... Well, a man can dream.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Fabtastic!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

King's an amazing story teller, he can make me interested in a story even if I don't like the genre.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

RyanAndrewKinder said:


> Alright, Hugh... I've made you a new cover, free of charge. Rush this out to the printers:


Uploading...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW  .

I wonder how he found it - that's the big question. Was he trawling Amazon, does he get Bookbub ads?


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Getting technical, I think you need to put "I...liked it."  

Very cool!


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Hugh, like being endorsed by God. 
Sort of.  

He liked my Lustmord tome too. Only he has yet to be vocal
about it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am kind of digging the fact that Stephen King and I have read and enjoyed the same book. And that, probably, I read it well before he did. 

Love the cover mock-up!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> WOW .
> 
> I wonder how he found it - that's the big question. Was he trawling Amazon, does he get Bookbub ads?


Friends of the library fire sale.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Hugh, that's awesome! I'd totally have a t-shirt printed with that tweet on it =D


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

That is the shortest, most concise thing that King has ever written.


----------



## RyanAndrewKinder (Dec 14, 2014)

Hugh Howey said:


> Uploading...


Excellent. Be sure to show the cover to steven on twitter, too. You two are BFFs now.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Soon to be featured on the cover of every one of my books:
> 
> "I liked it." - Stephen King.


EPIC!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats! Did you heart stop for a minute when you learned that the legendary STEPHEN KING had read your book? I know mine would have. Someone would have to get the AED to shock my heart back into a life-sustaining rhythm.  

I can't imagine what it would feel like to have someone like him read one of my books. I'd probably just dissolve into a puddle of goo and the AED wouldn't even work in that scenario. I'll probably have to include in my advance directives to just make me a DNR in the event that Stephen King or...(not an author, but my favorite actor) read my book to prevent anyone from having to shock a puddle of goo.  

Seriously, I'd be so awestruck. Maybe it's a good thing that nobody famous had read any of mine. Closest I got was the creator of Grimm read No Good Deed not long after the book came out, but before Grimm was on television. I only vaguely recalled that someone who was a screenwriter had read it, and when I went back to look at that review in the spring of this year, I was shocked to see he was the creator of the show. I then watched a bunch of episodes and love the main character.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Congrats! Did you heart stop for a minute when you learned that the legendary STEPHEN KING had read your book? I know mine would have. Someone would have to get the AED to shock my heart back into a life-sustaining rhythm.
> 
> I can't imagine what it would feel like to have someone like him read one of my books. I'd probably just dissolve into a puddle of goo and the AED wouldn't even work in that scenario. I'll probably have to include in my advance directives to just make me a DNR in the event that Stephen King or...(not an author, but my favorite actor) read my book to prevent anyone from having to shock a puddle of goo.
> 
> Seriously, I'd be so awestruck. Maybe it's a good thing that nobody famous had read any of mine. Closest I got was the creator of Grimm read No Good Deed not long after the book came out, but before Grimm was on television. I only vaguely recalled that someone who was a screenwriter had read it, and when I went back to look at that review in the spring of this year, I was shocked to see he was the creator of the show. I then watched a bunch of episodes and love the main character.


The terror and relief came all at once. I was more nervous when George RR Martin said WOOL was next on his "to be read" list. I nearly begged him not to read it. I mean, when you look up to someone else's writing to the point that reading their work makes you want to just give up, you almost don't want them to see your stuff.

I assume top writers eventually get over this, but I don't think I ever will. I get nervous when my wife and mom read my stuff. I just assume they'll hate it.

I've had some people get on me for being self-deprecating about my writing, but I think it's beneficial. It makes me strive to improve. I worry complacency would come with confidence.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm squealing and flapping my hands excitedly on your behalf. Now you just need to make him leave a review on Amazon...


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

That's pretty darned flattering. I've heard him say some not so nice things about other bestselling authors, so he's not easy to impress. Just think, he prefers you over Ann Rice.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

That is so freaking amazing!!! I think I'd be so excited / terrified / mortified that I'd vomit. I adore Stephen King -- he's my writing hero.

Is having Stephen King read your book (and LIKE IT!) even better than hitting a bestselling list? It would be for me!

I think you should go right ahead and slap that quote on your books. I have a Nora Roberts book around here somewhere, a hardcover, and on the back of the dustjacket there is exactly one testimonial quote: 

"Nora Roberts is cool." --Stephen King

So if Nora can do it...


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

Deke said:


> That is the shortest, most concise thing that King has ever written.


And no character development, which is usually a strength of his...


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Of course he liked it. Wool is among the best books of its genre to come out of this generation, _the_ best among those I've read. It inspired me to switch genres and write a story I'd had pounding on the back brain door for several years. Congratulations, Hugh. You deserve it.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Al Stevens said:


> Of course he liked it. Wool is among the best books of its genre to come out of this generation, _the_ best among those I've read. It inspired me to switch genres and write a story I'd had pounding on the back brain door for several years. Congratulations, Hugh. You deserve it.


Wow. Thanks, Al.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> The terror and relief came all at once. I was more nervous when George RR Martin said WOOL was next on his "to be read" list. I nearly begged him not to read it. I mean, when you look up to someone else's writing to the point that reading their work makes you want to just give up, you almost don't want them to see your stuff.
> 
> I assume top writers eventually get over this, but I don't think I ever will. I get nervous when my wife and mom read my stuff. I just assume they'll hate it.
> 
> I've had some people get on me for being self-deprecating about my writing, but I think it's beneficial. It makes me strive to improve. I worry complacency would come with confidence.


Man, if George RR Martin said he was going to read one of my books, I would get some serious cool points with my daughter and her friends. lol. (all freshmen in high school. Daughter is a huge fan of the books, and I shouldn't admit it, but also the TV show.)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome. The great praising the great. It must feel like coming home.

Congratulations.


----------



## JKata (Dec 9, 2014)

RyanAndrewKinder said:


> Alright, Hugh... I've made you a new cover, free of charge. Rush this out to the printers:


LOL! That's hilarious!

Very cool for you, Hugh!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Hugh Howey said:


> Soon to be featured on the cover of every one of my books:
> 
> "I liked it." - Stephen King.


Drools.

When I was a teenager, for me it was pretty much Tolkien and King Salem's Lot, The (edited version) Stand, The Dead Zone... then somewhere about Cujo, I just got disconnected from him as a reader, so I haven't read him for years. Then on one of the links to an interview of him here on the boards, I read Lisey's Story, because King said it was his favorite (or something like that!) I really enjoyed it, and have now read Mr. Mercedes, and more of his stuff is in my TBR queue. Coming back to his work after writing some books has been amazing. I've also read On Writing and took his "no adverbs" thingy way too literally for a while, which was probably good at the time!

So... WOW!!!!! How AWESOME that he read Wool and he liked it


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I totally fangirled when he added me as a friend on Goodreads *I'm sure his finger slipped* So this is EPIC! I'd print it, laminate it, frame it, worship it *author high five*


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

Just my wholly unqualified, unsought opinion, but I think the jacket should read "King gushes over _Wool!_"

Very cool, Hugh, and, for what it's worth, congratulations on all your success!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> Soon to be featured on the cover of every one of my books:
> 
> "I liked it." - Stephen King.


Lol. This reminds me of that scene in Next Generation when the Vulcan ambassador's assistant comes on board and tells Picard that the ambassador finds "his career to be satisfactory." And Picard gets all flustered. "My God! What a compliment!"


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

RyanAndrewKinder said:


> Alright, Hugh... I've made you a new cover, free of charge. Rush this out to the printers:


This seems like the appropriate response.


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Hugh,

Mr. King is a neighbor. Offered to blurb Lustmord: Anatomy of a Serial Butcher, etc. I said to the great man: Well, sir, of course I'm flattered. But now that my titles are out of KU, we're doing fine again. I do appreciate the gesture, though. Only there's this little known scribe named Hugh Howey, whose blog followers think the world of, and who just might be receptive to the idea. 

Feel great that Mr. King went with the suggestion. Could not have happened to a nicer guy. 

Can't wait to see how the film turns out, Hugh.  

Best,

K


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

I'd be totally geeked.  Loved King's early work. Definitely an influence. Congrats Hugh!


----------



## Kirk Hanley (Dec 16, 2014)

Or how about:

"I read it and liked it...so much..." - Stephen King

I think they used to play this game in Mad Magazine.

Kirk


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Kirk Hanley said:


> Or how about:
> 
> "I read it and liked it...so much..." - Stephen King
> 
> ...


Best. Edit. Ever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cool, Hugh! Congrats.


Kirk Hanley said:


> Or how about:
> 
> "I read it and liked it...so much..." - Stephen King
> 
> ...


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

So cool.


----------



## ajramsey42 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hugh Howey said:


> Friends of the library fire sale.


Funny you say that... I got and read the ebook version of Wool way back in Nov 2012 (where have the days gone?). This summer I bought a library hardcover edition at our annual library book sale. I probably should have left it so someone else could have discovered your work but I wasn't that thoughtful.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Kirk Hanley said:


> Or how about:
> 
> "I read it and liked it...so much..." - Stephen King
> 
> ...


Haha! You should get a job in marketing.


----------



## Geoff Jones (Jun 20, 2014)

He's a published author, Hugh. He already has a job in marketing!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Wool made me warm.

You can quote me on that.


----------



## Foxolio (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd love to get negative, random or ambivalent blurbs from very famous authors, or people who have nothing to do with publishing whatsoever.

"It was alright I guess,"  Hugh Howey
"I've read worse," Hugh Jackman
"Don't really like this genre" Hugh Hefner 
"Dreadful," Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

ClareYoung said:


> I'd love to get negative, random or ambivalent blurbs from very famous authors, or people who have nothing to do with publishing whatsoever.
> 
> "It was alright I guess," Hugh Howey
> "I've read worse," Hugh Jackman
> ...


"The first chapter was all right," Hugh Howey after reading my book.

I like this game.


----------



## Foxolio (Jul 15, 2014)

Ted Cross said:


> "The first chapter was all right," Hugh Howey after reading my book.
> 
> I like this game.


"It showed promise," 
"I'm not sure what the author was aiming at," 
"The editing was satisfactory," 
"Started well,"

I'd be happy with any of these! I'd just put the author in big letters, and the actual quote in tiny letters that blends with the background


----------



## Acceber (Oct 16, 2014)

Kirk Hanley said:


> Or how about:
> 
> "I read it and liked it...so much..." - Stephen King
> 
> ...


Perfect. 

Congrats, Hugh! Stephen King is very blunt when it comes to fellow authors' works. There are many he likes and many he doesn't like--and he's not afraid to say so. I'd definitely be fangirling.


----------



## Kirk Hanley (Dec 16, 2014)

Geoff Jones said:


> He's a published author, Hugh. He already has a job in marketing!


Well put, Geoff!


----------



## Foxolio (Jul 15, 2014)

It would have been even better if it were:

"I don't get it. Why isn't there a lift?" Stephen King


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------

